# Hydor ETH 200 In-Line Heater 200 Watt - 1/2 inch and EHEIM Ecco 2232 Canister filter



## flowerfishs (Mar 26, 2009)

anyone know know if the Hydor ETH 200 In-Line Heater 200 Watt - 1/2 inch fits on the Eheim 2232 Canister Filter?

I don't know know if the tubing fit on the canister filter.

anyone have any experience with them?

is there any difference between the 12/16mm and 1/2" Tubing?

I am going to buy one and use it on a 20 gallon tank. is 200 Watt heater too strong for a 20 gallon tank? is there any other in-line heater with a smaller wattage?


----------



## rbgiantfan (May 30, 2008)

I am just about to install the ETH 300 on my Eheim 2217 for my 55 gallon. So I am not experienced with it but I am pretty excited about the features - the uniform heating and one less eye-sore in my tank. The ETH 200 will fit Eheim 12/16 mm tubing fine. No worries about 200 watts being too much for a 20. Better to err on the side of more watts than you need versus not enough.

I haven't even hooked up the 300 and I am already shopping for a 200 for my eheim 2215 on my 46 bowfront.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

12/16 is just a shade under 1/2" for ID. Just dip the tupe in very hot water for about 20 seconds and you will have np.

the 17/22mm is ~ 5/8 the same thing applys


----------

